# Cwmbran Boating Lake and Surrounding Area_Autumn 2020



## Furryanimal (Nov 5, 2020)

5th November


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

Beautiful Autumn day...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

So lovely, Furry!

I'd be at the pond watching all of the birds!


----------



## Pam (Nov 5, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2020)

Got more?


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Got more?


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/they-let-me-out-again.49881/
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/beyond-cwmbran-boating-lake-1st-june-2020.49677/

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/furry-in-barry-island-week-two.51048/


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 5, 2020)

Funny, I don't see any boats, just ducks and geese.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2020)

Lovely place!


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 5, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, I don't see any boats, just ducks and geese.


*Do ducks and geese need boats? *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Funny, I don't see any boats, just ducks and geese.


you wouldn't have to see cars on a Freeway to know it was a road , would ya ?


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 5, 2020)

No boats in November......you can have a nice row in the Summer.


----------

